# Textausgabe für die VISU?



## Michael68 (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

möchste auf der Visu einen Info Ticker ausgeben ... sowas inder Art:

14:03  Tor 3 geöffnet 
14:04  Regensensor
14:05  Fenster Gruppe 5 geschlossen 

Ausgelöst durch einen Signal - Ausgeben auf einer Seite der Visu mit der neusten Infos oben und den letzen 5 darunter ....

Eine eine Idee wie das umzusetzten ist?

CoDeSys - Wago


----------



## Bitmanipulator (25 Mai 2011)

Signal beobachten, Zeit erfassen und rauf auf die Visu. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Michael68 (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Flug zum Mars ... Rakete Bauen und Astronauten rein und los ... wo ist das Problem ... 

Das Signal kommt und ein Port ist auf True - wie bekomme ich den Text "Tor drei auf" in eine Variable und wie bekomme ich diese dann in der Visu dargestellt?! 
Wie mache ich es das die letzten nacheinander angezeigt werden? 

Wenn es mit nicht unklar währe würde ich hier nicht fragen oder?


----------



## Bl000b3r (26 Mai 2011)

schonmal gelesen ?

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/759/ger_manu/333/m933302d.pdf

ist vlt nicht die passende ... soll auch nur ne anregung sein


----------



## Michael68 (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ja neee - ich habe die Schulung auf CoDeSys gemacht aber keine detail Idee wie genau das geht .... hatte gehofft das ich mir nicht alles in Detail anlesen muss ... das jemand es genau so umgesetzt hat - Ich stecke also die Nase tiefer rein und erarbeite es mir über das Wochenende 

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Der Pfälzer (26 Mai 2011)

Michael68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja neee - ich habe die Schulung auf CoDeSys gemacht aber keine detail Idee wie genau das geht .... hatte gehofft das ich mir nicht alles in Detail anlesen muss ... das jemand es genau so umgesetzt hat - Ich stecke also die Nase tiefer rein und erarbeite es mir über das Wochenende
> 
> Trotzdem Danke



So wird das was. Learning by doing


----------

